# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكهربائية >  انواع المحطات الكهربائية شرح بالصور power plants types

## دموع الغصون

*
كثيرا ما نسمع كلمة " محطة توليد كهرباء " أو "power plant " ولكن القليل من يعرف ماهى محطة الكهرباء. كل الناس يعرفون أنه هو المكان الذى يتم فيه توليد الطاقة الكهربية ولكن الكثير لا يعلم كيف يتم هذا وكيف تنتج هذه الطاقة الكهربية فى المحطات. حتى من يعرف قد تكون المعلومة عنده ليست كاملة ولكن تقتصر على الأنواع المشهورة فقط من محطات توليد الكهرباء. وفى هذا الموضوع إن شاء الله سوف نتعرض للطرق المختلفة لتوليد الكهرباء ونبذة مختصرة عن كل نوع من أنواع توليد الكهرباء وسوف نفرد مواضيع منفصلة لكل نوع على حده ان شاء الله هنا فى مدونة المهندسين.

أولا قبل أن نتعرض لهذا يجب أن نعرف كيف يتم توليد الكهرباء؟

وللإجابة على هذا السؤال بإختصار هو عن طريق المولد الكهربى "Electric Generator " وبدون الدخول فى تفاصيل عمل المولد الكهربى - لعلنا نتكلم عنه بالتفصيل فى مواضيع لاحقة - فالمولد ببساطة هو ألة تحول الطاقة الميكانيكية إلى طاقة كهربية. فلكى يعمل المولد وينتج طاقة كهربية فنحن نحتاج إلى أن نجعله يدور وهذا هو بيت القصيد إذ أننا نريد أن نجعل المولد يدور فلو لديك مولد صغير وأدرته بيدك فإنه على الجانب الأخر سوف تحصل على كهرباء ولكن بالطبع ليس بالقدر الذى نريده فإننا نريد لحركة المولد سرعة ثابته فى حدود 3000 لفة فى الدقيقة وأيضا نريد عزم كبير لأن المولد عندما يتحمل بالأحمال فإن الحمل الكهربى يترجم على الجانب الأخر فى صورة حمل ميكانيكى على المولد ومن ثم يحتاج العزم أن يزيد فالهدف هو وجود مصدر يدير المولد.
وهذه هى صورة لأحد المولدات فى محطة لتوليد الكهرباء



هذا المصدر دائما هو ما يسمى بالتربينة أو التوربينة  والتربينه هى مجموعة من الريش تدار بشكل معين حسب نوع المحطة - كما سنتحدث لاحقا - ويوجد فى نهايتها عمود shaft متصل ميكانيكيا بالمولد فلما تدور التوربينه يدور معها المولد.

كل ما سبق هو شئ ثابت فى كل أنواع المحطات ولكن الإختلاف بين كل هذه الأنواع من محطات التوليد يكمن فى طريقة إدارة التوربينة.

والأن وقد تعرفنا على الفكرة العامة لمحطات التوليد فينبغى علينا أن نعرف ما هى الأنواع المختلفة لمحطات توليد الطاقة

يمكن أن نقسم محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربية كما يلى :


أولا : المحطات البخارية (التى تستخدم توربينات بخارية) Steam Turbines


وهذه المحطات تنقسم إلى 4 أنواع من حيث الوقود المستخدم

1- الوقود الإحفورى Fossil fuels (coal, gas, oil) وأغلب المحطات الموجودة فى مصر بل وفى العالم من هذا النوع وهذه صورة أحدى هذه المحطات




2-الوقود النووى Nuclear Turbines مثل هذه المحطة



3-الطاقة الحرارية الأرضية Geothermal power plants مثل هذه المحطة



4-المحطات الشمسية Solar-heated steam وهذه الصورة لأحدى المرايا فى محطة شمسية



فهذا النوع من التوربينات- أعنى التوربينات البخارية- يعتمد على البخار أى أنه لتدور التوربينه فإننا نحصل على بخار ذو درجة حرارة عالية " بخار محمص " ويدخل هذا البخار على ريش التوربينه ومن ثم تدور التوربينة ويدور معها المولد لينتج الكهرباء والإختلاف بين هذه الأنواع يكمن فى كيفية الحصول على البخار هل تحصل عليه من الوقود الإحفورى أو الوقود النووى أو الحرارة الموجودة فى باطن الأرض أو عن طريق الطاقة الشمسية

ثانيا : التوربينات المائية Hydro turbines
وهذا النوع من التوربينات يعتمد فى دورانه على طاقة المياه المندفعة من أعلى لتدير التوربينة ومن ثم المولد وينقسم هذا النوع إلى قسمين
1- السدود والأنهار Dams and rivers مثل السد العالى وهذا مخطط يوضح الفكرة ببساطة



 2- مضخات التخزين Pump storage وفكرتها ببساطة أنك تخزن مياه فى مكان مرتفع لتستغلها بعد ذلك فى إدارة التوربينات انظر الصورة بالأسفل



ثالثا: التورينات الغازية Combustion turbines

وهذا النوع فى الغالب لا يكون مصدر أساسى للكهرباء ولكن يعتبر مصدر ثانوى ويعتمد هذا النوع على فكرة محركات الإحتراق الداخلى internal combustion engines مثل محرك السيارة فهو ببساطة كأنه محرك سيارة ومتصل بمولد ليديره وينقسم هذا النوع إلى 3 أقسام من حيث الوقود المستخدم

 1- الديزل Diesel وهذا النوع أكثرهم شهره والمعروف بمولدات الديزل وهذه صورة احدى مولدات الديزل



2-الغاز الطبيعى Natural Gas 

3-الدورة المركبة Combined cycle وهى ببساطة عبارة عن نوعين معا توربينة غازية و توربينة بخارية وهذا شكل مبسط للدورة المركبة




رابعا : توربينات الرياح Wind turbines
  وهى واضحة من الأسم فهى تعتمد على الرياح فى حركة التوربينات وهذه صورة احدى مزارع توربينات الرياح




خامسا :الطاقة الشمسية المباشرةSolar direct - photovoltaic
 وهذه الطريقة تختلف تماما عن باقى الطرق ولعلك تتذكر النوع الرابع من التوربينات الغازية كان عن طريق الطاقة الشمسية لكن فى الطريقة الأولى كانت تستخدم الشمس فى الحصول على حرارة تسخن البخار لكن هذه المرة لا توجد توربينة أصلا ولكن يتم توليد الطاقة مباشرة من هذه الشرائح السحرية المسماه photovoltaic  وهذه احدى المحطات التى بها عدد كبير من هذه الشرائح



كانت هذه نظرة عامة عن توليد الطاقة الكهربية وأنواع المحطات 



*

----------


## siiin

مجهود اكثر من رائع

----------


## siiin

مجهود اكثر من رائع

----------

